# NVIDIA® GeForce™ 7150M



## romeo_8693 (Aug 21, 2007)

the following two laptops have NVIDIA® GeForce™ 7150M gfx memory
HP Pavilion dv9500
HP Pavilion dv6500


is it on board or modular???and wat abt its capacity???tried nvidia site but cudnt get any info....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

It is a Onboard GPU.. It has max 256mb v ram..
Good for moderate gaming.. Supports Direct x 9.0c
but afaik its available only with turions..


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> the following two laptops have NVIDIA® GeForce™ 7150M gfx memory
> HP Pavilion dv9500
> HP Pavilion dv6500
> 
> ...


The "M" in the Geforce 7150M means mobile and mobile GFX are onboard.Since the 7150 is a low end model it will most probably share memory from your system ram or have only little amount of Vram which could be extended by sharing.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 22, 2007)

some further Questions?
1.wat is vram?
2.will it take 256 from 1gb of sys ram?
3.will i be able to play carbon?
4.and can i put other gfx cards to lap's?
5.will waranty will get void?

hey guys i really need those ans....


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 23, 2007)

are yaar koi toh batao.....


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

No u cannot add addon GFX cards to laptops.
Vram is the Ram built on chip of the video card and not added externally to the mobo or video card.It comes with the video card.
U can make this card share upto 512MB of system ram or less depending upon what options are available in the bios.
U will be able to play NFS carbon on it but with all settings at low at a lowest resolution of 640*480


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 23, 2007)

hey thnks for replying...
btw if i keep sharing zero wat is the inbuilt vid mem of 7150?
any suggestions for a lappy on wic i will bw able to play carbon wit atleast 1024*768?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2007)

yup you ll be able to play carbon on this.. btw v ram = video ram = graphic memory
btw i think u ll have to share 32mb max ram with the gpu...


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 23, 2007)

y u said 32mb MAX??i dint get u...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

for IGPs, the shared memory can't be made zero. there is a certain minimum limit and you are forced to share above this limit.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 24, 2007)

ok so 32mb MIN...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

32mb or 64mb, it all depends on what the manufacturer has set in bios. can't be generalised but certainly not less than that.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 24, 2007)

hey guys suggest a good lappy for gaming <60k....also is quad core lappy cming soon?


----------



## gabroozz (Nov 28, 2007)

*NVIDIA GeForce 7150M or INTEL X3100/ AMD or INTEL*

I'm looking at two HP laptops... Can anyone suggest me which one i should go for...??? Following are the specifications:

Pavilion *DV6670ca* is: 
-- AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-64 (2.2GHz, 2x512 KB L2 Cache, 1600 MHz Front Side Bus) 
-- NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (UMA) with up to 559MB Total Available Graphics 
-- 2048MB DDR2 System Memory 
-- 250GB (5400 RPM HDD) 

Pavilion *DX6665ca* is: 
-- Intel® Core™2 Duo processor T7250 (2.00 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz Front Side Bus, Dual-core, Intel® 64-bit), Enhanced Intel SpeedStep® Technology, Intel® 
-- 240GB (5400RPM) Hard Drive Dual HDD - 120GB + 120GB(SATA) 
-- 2048MB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) 
-- Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100


----------



## Akshay (Nov 28, 2007)

Tough choice... DX model has 2 HDD whereas DV has nVidia.. DX has a better processor.... 

I think u shud go for Pavilion DV6670ca if u need ur machine for gaming.


----------



## gabroozz (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanx for the reply..

I have already bought *DV6670ca*... I'm concerned about the graphics card because the windows vista's rating on this laptop for "*3D Gaming*" is only *2.6* which is a pretty low base score..  Do you think INTEL X3100 is better option than NVIDIA 7150M ??? I can still return my laptop and buy the *DX6665* laptop... I went to Future Shop yesterday and even the cheapest dual core laptop had  a base score of around 3..

Does anyone know what is the rating given to INTEL x3100 in 3D Gaming by VISTA?? Can anyone check it on their PC if they have INTEL X3100????
THANX

*DV6670* only has 64MB dedicated graphics memory... maybe that is the reason of getting low rating on 3D Gaming...
I don't know how much is dedicated video memory in *DX6665 *
If anyone knows please let me know...
Appreciate...


----------



## Akshay (Nov 28, 2007)

Talking purely about gaming, both the configs are not gud enuf to run graphics intensive games. 

So u should be looking for a minor diff. in performance. 

Core2Duo is bettr den AMD but little more expensive. So if that "extra fps" doesnt matter much to you, go for the cheaper one.


----------



## gabroozz (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanx Akshay.. that really helps.!!!


----------

